# Hamm.. dec 2006... details required..



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, i have started a new thread here.
Unless i can get another GOOD driver who passed before 1996 then it will be a zafira at the biggest.
realistically theres room for 7, but everyone will want to bring back stuff, so i suggest no more than 6.
i will be going as i may well be driving the whole way again.
I would really like another driver so we can hire a minibus and take 10-12 of us.
OR we can hire a couple of smaller vehicles and meet at the channel tunnel and go over from there, this would change the restrictions on who can drive if we did it this way too.
I reckon if we get an early tunnel crossing at say 10/11 am on the friday, that will give us time to have a look around before going right to the show on the other side.
There will be me and maybe katy... not 100% sure shes going yet...
Bazza will probably be there, and then oli (not the one on here called oli, although he does use this forum)
another young lad called scott may also be going and i know tim and sparkle wanted to go. so that is 7, but not sure how many of those mentioned are definates yet.
NOW realistically, i need to know who has got passports and who is able to get the time off to go to this show.
Money wise i reckon 100 each should more than cover it, but if we say that for now it would be better... i would rather go over than under on the prices to start with.
Anyone with any extra details then please add..
more can go, we just need to arrange more people to drive... personally i will hire a car, but you can all use your own if you wish..


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

nige im a deffinate mate i booked the time off work today


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

Rats ...just posted on other thread . Need to check time from work ( shift s ) Tempted ..be good meeting you guys as well ..any idea of prices ( roughly ) for adult corns ? also need idea of overnight cost??
I would have to fly down to Heathrow more than likely .

Will check thread tomorrow ( Thurs ) after home from work in morning .

Gonna have to pray to the Great Snake God in the sky .....could be done

Take care


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hi pete, well you need to know that you probably wont be able to take snakes on the plane (god that sounds like a movie).
we are going via the tunnel, so not sure what plans you would need to get there?
pricewise? it all depends on the method of travel used..
we may not stay in a hotel, by the time we get there a couple of hours sleep in the car will be enough.
I hired once this time, i got it for 150 inc the eurpean cover and fully comp... so no excess to pay on any damage.
the tunnel was 50 i think, but will go up if theres more people, we took 3 in total.
petrol would have been around £100... 
the plan is to take a larger van, so all the prices WILL go up a bit.
although, if we go in a 10-12 person van then i need another driver really. i did ok on this one, but would like another driver if we go in a van.
i would say £100 will DEF cover per person, so no more than that, but more than likely quite a bit less.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh, the adults prices will vary.. but be cheaper than over here.


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

I may be in,need to sort passport as mines expired.Past my test in 1989 i think,clean licence(god knows how!) and dont mind driving.
As long as you dont mind sharing with something a bit more exotic than a corn on the way home!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol,no probs mate.. that would be cool.


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

bugger date conflicts with work ...cant get out of .

Thanks for the info tho 

Take care


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

shame, well at this rate it may well just be a few of us...
i think its only me and baz that are 100% going...


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i no not again i need sumone to protect me from the camera lmfao


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure if katy is coming yet... if its just me and you mate then i'll use my own car if its ok.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

no thats not ok you mite bum rape me lmfao 

course it is ! its all good as longt as we get there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well i'm sure it wouldnt be the 1st time its happened to you


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Nige, is there an offical site or similar somewhere with details on the show, location, ticket prices etc.

Laura (Lou) the kids and myself are considering driving over for it and just wanted some more details before Laura looks to book the time off.

Cheers


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

nige how long b4 you need to know for def as me and my other half want to come but i have just started another job and need to see if i can have the time off work


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well if we get 3/4 definates then we will get a van, so there wont be any desperation for the other 4/5... but if its just m,e and baz as it is at the moment, then i'll just go for the smaller vehicle and take 5/6 people inc me..
i would like to know asap really.. know its awkward.

let me get that site for you all too.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that was quick.. here you go

http://www.terraristikahamm.de/


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Cheers thats great, thanks.

If we do decided to go I'll let you know, if it's alright we'll look to meet up with you and follow you on the other side to the show.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, thats it let me do all the work as usual :lol:


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh all right then, we can share leading we could even have some fun and play Russian roulette with the speed cameras around Calais :lol:


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry Nige cant make it after all,too many other comitments! I have been looking for a female yellow anaconda(or 2) ,do you think there will be any for sale?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

probably mate, i cant really say what will or wont be there i guess saying that... but its likely


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

K from what I gather the 'show' is on the 9th Dec? What date you guys planning on leaving and coming back?

must admit I'm a complete novice @ this stuff but wouldn't mind going for a show!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

friday midday ish and get back around midnight sat


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Hang on just re-read ur post Nige' yoy have to have passed your test in 1996, why? Do you need 10 years before u can drive abroad?


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

because there was a goverment legislation brought in saying unless you passed your test in 1996 or prior then you had to have a seperate "part" to your licence to allow you to drive mini buses and you need to be driving 2 years in your own country before you can drive in the EU i think it is hope this clears it all out.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

something like that.. at this rate mate we'll be goin in a car anyway


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep that pretty much clears that up! Glad I found that out or things could go very Pete Thong in the future!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

As far as I know this in on December 9th right?

Well I would really love to go, and already have the Friday booked off work, did I read that whoever is driving is in Northampton?

Well I would be totally up for it, and have the money here, I have a license but only had it 4 years.

Anyway if you have the space I'm in, lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet, well that sounds alittle better.
you probably wont be able to drive on the other side, but may be ok back here.
few details though lol, i wanna know some things coz i'm nosey :-
ok, how old are you? er male/female? lol, ok that'll do 

so probably you me and baz then? might just be going in my motor at this rate.. 
by the way, we will leave early on the 8th if thats ok with you.. its along old trip, i'm stopping in holland on the way through to collect some snakes before the show lol.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

cool sumone may be there to stop you ar$e rapeing me nige :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, he can do it while i'm driving :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

me and the missus are deff going, but not sure whether it would be easier to go over from harwich instead ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hard to say mate, probably take you longer to be honest.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

hamburg harwich ferry is an overnighter if i remember right..i went on it a few times with kids when we lived in Germany sure it was about 15 hrs...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

would it not go to the hook of holland? thats the one i went from harwich a few years back and that was an all nighter too.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I went to Harwich and got the ferry from there to Hoek Van Holland last year, they do a fast ferry that takes about 4 hours and a slow one that takes all day, alternatively you can get a night ferry, prices from £59 per car each way. 

BTW I'm F/28 lol, I hope this helps with whatever you need it for :wink: PML


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

are you looking to come with us then? or are you kevs misses?


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I'm a bit scared, seeing as the intentions you two have for each other, lol

And No my other half is called Stuart, he doesnt use this forum, computers arent really his thing, lol


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ok nige my mum is a coach driver and so are some of her friends and some own there own coaches if everyone would prefer or wants it she said she'd be willing to drive and theres a good chance she can get a coach dirt cheap this would also mean more pple can come too what ya think all pple would need to chip in for is the coach and petrol the drivers would be free and if we can fill the coach up with pple it would only cost ppl summink stupid like a £10 each or somewhere like that i dont know how much petrol to hamm and back is? well the offers there all depends on what pple think and how they wanna go about it but i thought it might b a good idea if pple arnt up for the coach idea she said shes willing to drive a mini buss too if u need another driver still


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

jus thought id add shes been driving 21 yrs so the 1996 rule aint a prob either


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

she wouldnt do the whole trip there and back on her own though would she?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

if id dont break any driving hour lawas she would and if it does im one of her coach driver mates who r into reps would drive aswell jus to get to go to the show


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

how many hours is it there and back?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i guess its possible, i just like to do things quickly.. i dont like stopping lol, i just leave and arrive in germany...
to be honest there really hasnt been that much interest, but we'll have to see.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ok well the offer is there whatever everyone decides


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

5/6 hours fro, calais


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

well she thinks if its personal hire thats fine each way but if shes needed then shell look into it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

all she would need to do is sleep when we're at the show, i had about 2 hours bad sleep and managed the 1100 mile trip ok, so its possible.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i doubt she sleep lol shed b too interested in mthe show but she said shes fine with the drivin shes used to long journeys jus mean ill have to make the tea all the next day for her :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

theres tea on the coach? sweet


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

no lol i said making her tea all day the next day after the show :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah thats a shame, got me all excited there.
ok, so seriously, she up for this? if so i'll start a new thread and we can do it from there


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

she said yes shes up for doing the driving and she will have a go at getting a coach cheaper if not will have to be a standard hire one but yeh shes up for it thats a defiante i jus asked her


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not looking good is it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not looking good is it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not looking good is it


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Count me in Nige.
Im selling 1/2 ma corns but dont mean i dont wanna come lol.
Cant wait.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, how did i end up writing that 3 times?


----------

